# Boys A&M ain't no joke



## carter (Sep 14, 2013)

That was a heck of an opening drive !


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 14, 2013)

May be a shootout!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2013)

Gonna be a long afternoon.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 14, 2013)

Johnny Football and A&M came to play. Bama better buckle down.


----------



## poohbear (Sep 14, 2013)

Boys I think A&M has got a game plan!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 14, 2013)

The nightmare has begun. We are getting cut to pieces just like last year.


----------



## carter (Sep 14, 2013)

Ya think !


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 14, 2013)

Game is already over, Bama just doesn't realize it yet.


----------



## Self! (Sep 14, 2013)

I was born one, I will die one. This game ain't over fellers! Roll Tide!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 14, 2013)

Yes!!!!!


----------



## carter (Sep 14, 2013)

More like it bama


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2013)

Pick em apart, keep their D on the field longer and it will pay off big in the end.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 14, 2013)

What a great call!!!! 
Now, we just got to figure out how to stop Manziel without help from penalties. Fulton is out and belue is in so that mismatch is gone.


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 14, 2013)

Who's winning?


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Sep 14, 2013)

ga dawg said:


> who's winning?



14-14


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 14, 2013)

ga dawg said:


> who's winning?



14-14


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> 14-14


Somebody needs to stuff Manziel.


----------



## scott44 (Sep 14, 2013)

Texas is putting the longhorn to 'em!..all over but the elephant tears now boys!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 14, 2013)

In the grasp OR a holding penalty, but that should have never happened.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Sep 14, 2013)

manziel has a texas size lucky feather


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2013)

scott44 said:


> Texas is putting the longhorn to 'em!..all over but the elephant tears now boys!


Wrong team bonehead.


----------



## formula1 (Sep 14, 2013)

*re:*

Reminds me of backyard football!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 14, 2013)

Man, did we need that!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, did we need that!!!


Yep, the more we control the tempo the better it gets. That was a very timely interception fo sho.


----------



## carter (Sep 14, 2013)

Back to ground and pound now


----------



## scott44 (Sep 14, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wrong team bonehead.



Right elephant though jughead


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2013)

That's how we do it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 14, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's how we do it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2013)

That's a bovine hooey call.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 14, 2013)

It was a bad rule when they came up with it and its still a bad rule.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> It was a bad rule when they came up with it and its still a bad rule.


 yep


----------



## Self! (Sep 14, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's a bovine hooey call.





rhbama3 said:


> It was a bad rule when they came up with it and its still a bad rule.



You can't beatem' then cheatem'


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2013)

Otis said:


> You can't beatem' then cheatem'


If we're gonna get an ejection for leading with the helmet I would hope it would be someone ringing that mealy mouth little thugs bell that qb's the ball for them.


----------



## Self! (Sep 14, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If we're gonna get an ejection for leading with the helmet I would hope it would be someone ringing that mealy mouth little thugs bell that qb's the ball for them.




I would take the penalty to see him get his bell rang one time. I have to admit though, that boy is good!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 14, 2013)

Otis said:


> You can't beatem' then cheatem'



It is frustrating to no end that basically the replay booth just overturned the targetting ejection but the penalty stands. STUPID!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 14, 2013)

That was stooooooopid, TJ!


----------



## nickel back (Sep 14, 2013)

this game is over....BAMA has this one....TAM has no D and BAMA's O is moving the ball at will


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 14, 2013)

They need to call Manziel for his little motions too, them.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> That was stooooooopid, TJ!


I hope Saban benches him and lets Drake finish the game. Drake is bigger and faster anyway.


----------



## Self! (Sep 14, 2013)

I would not want to be in the locker room at halftime. Alabama has made this personal and need to get their heads in the game. Winning yes, but still not impressive.


----------



## Gaducker (Sep 14, 2013)

Not this year.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2013)

Otis said:


> I would not want to be in the locker room at halftime. Alabama has made this personal and need to get their heads in the game. Winning yes, but still not impressive.


Only in score, not in attitude. Saban is going to have a magnum sized butt sammich at halftime.


----------



## Self! (Sep 14, 2013)

And of course the half time show is saying its all Texas and a few bad plays....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2013)

Otis said:


> And of course the half time show is saying its all Texas and a few bad plays....


Good. Let em' keep saying that. 

I fully expect Johnny Doofball to come out with that hurry up offense again after the half. I am hoping that Saban wakes the D up and they compensate. We got to Manziel a couple of times, but I want to see a Hightower style "plant him like a crop of corn" hit on that punk.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 14, 2013)

Otis said:


> And of course the half time show is saying its all Texas and a few bad plays....



I think they got us on time of possession and possibly passing yards. However, that heisman winning squirrel boy is always a dangerous threat. Keep on the pressure, keep the Tide offense on the field, and make the lead too big to overcome. Long time till the end of the game.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 14, 2013)

BAMA will march right back down the field on TAM.

don't worry, BAMA fans, this game is over


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2013)

nickel back said:


> BAMA will march right back down the field on TAM.
> 
> don't worry, BAMA fans, this game is over


Sheesh.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 14, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sheesh.


----------



## Self! (Sep 14, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I think they got us on time of possession and possibly passing yards. However, that heisman winning squirrel boy is always a dangerous threat. Keep on the pressure, keep the Tide offense on the field, and make the lead too big to overcome. Long time till the end of the game.



I would be happy if we did not pass anymore and just ran the ball for 3 yards a play.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2013)

Otis said:


> I would be happy if we did not pass anymore and just ran the ball for 3 yards a play.


We get it first to start the half. Hopefully we'll do a lot of running, wearing their D to a frazzle.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2013)

Sunseri for president of the US. MY GOD what a run.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 14, 2013)

Vinnieeeee!!!!!!!


----------



## nickel back (Sep 14, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sheesh.



lol....told you...just did not say how.


----------



## MadMallard (Sep 14, 2013)

Keep slinging Johnny


----------



## Gaducker (Sep 14, 2013)

That was impressive.


----------



## Self! (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm giving the nod to AJ as the better QB today. He is running a team and keeping his cool.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 14, 2013)

carter said:


> That was a heck of an opening drive !



I think you spoke a little early....35 unanswered points and still inr the 3rd quarter


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2013)

Control the clock, control the ball, control the game.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 14, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sheesh.



and again.....

think I will have some


----------



## Gaducker (Sep 14, 2013)

Lookin good goin into the 4th.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 14, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Control the clock, control the ball, control the game.



I love a good time consuming grind. Just need to keep the TAMU offense under control.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I love a good time consuming grind. Just need to keep the TAMU offense under control.


3 and out works for me.


----------



## Self! (Sep 14, 2013)

A&M defense is pretty much done. Pound it, run the clock and run the score up just for GP!


----------



## nickel back (Sep 14, 2013)

Otis said:


> A&M defense is pretty much done. Pound it, run the clock and run the score up just for GP!



that's because A&M has no D


----------



## carter (Sep 14, 2013)

*Nope*



Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> I think you spoke a little early....35 unanswered points and still inr the 3rd quarter



Was it wasn't it a good start to the game for A&M ?


----------



## Gaducker (Sep 14, 2013)

The refs are tryin to help tam out.


----------



## Self! (Sep 14, 2013)

I now know who the 12, 13,14 and 15th men on field for A&M is. Here is a hint, they dress like zebras.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 14, 2013)

sloppy


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> sloppy


Yep


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 14, 2013)

well..... that was different.


----------



## Self! (Sep 14, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> well..... that was different.



These new rules are beyond stupid.


----------



## carter (Sep 14, 2013)

Yea sit him  and 15 yards to bama


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


>


Yep


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2013)

I hate games like this.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 14, 2013)

i think i'm gonna get sick.....


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 14, 2013)

Bamas D is suspect and so is A&M's


----------



## Gaducker (Sep 14, 2013)

I don't think tam is gona come back.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2013)

Need to put Drake in. Fresh legs and speed.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 14, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Bamas D is suspect and so is A&M's



We knew coming in to the season that our defense was gonna be a rebuild. Especially the secondary.


----------



## Self! (Sep 14, 2013)

We got this...fellers keep it together


----------



## timothyroland (Sep 14, 2013)

what happened? I'm reading the post and checking espn from my phone.  it was 35-14 at the half, then I look again and it's 42-35.  I'm in a tree that's why I'm not watching.


----------



## MadMallard (Sep 14, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Need to put Drake in. Fresh legs and speed.



This


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 14, 2013)

lawd, we needed that!!!
Woohoo!!!!


----------



## Gaducker (Sep 14, 2013)

that's it....


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 14, 2013)

That should be enough


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2013)

gonna have to check my BP after this one is done.


----------



## carter (Sep 14, 2013)

Game over boys it was a good one !


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2013)

timothyroland said:


> what happened? I'm reading the post and checking espn from my phone.  it was 35-14 at the half, then I look again and it's 42-35.  I'm in a tree that's why I'm not watching.


If  you're gonna be a Bama fan you either need to stay home for the games or put a flat panel and DirecTv in your tree stand.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 14, 2013)

timothyroland said:


> what happened? I'm reading the post and checking espn from my phone.  it was 35-14 at the half, then I look again and it's 42-35.  I'm in a tree that's why I'm not watching.



Yeldon fumbled at the aggie 4 yard line and the Aggies scored  and then scored again on a bomb from the end zone. 
We just punched it in again so its 49-35 with 2:28 left in the game.


----------



## Gaducker (Sep 14, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If  you're gonna be a Bama fan you either need to stay home for the games or put a flat panel and DirecTv in your tree stand.



True dat..............


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 14, 2013)

oh lawd.....


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 14, 2013)

That INT for 6 looks good now dont it?


----------



## tcward (Sep 14, 2013)

Tide gonna hang on looks like, but they do look beatable.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2013)

dadgum that is just too close. Whew.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 14, 2013)

take the ball, get on the bus, and get outta there!
Man, what a game!


----------



## carter (Sep 14, 2013)

Johnny football was a good sport about it ! I thought that was cool of him !


----------



## Self! (Sep 14, 2013)

What a game! Bama stuck it out. Now time to look forward and leave this one in the books.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 14, 2013)

Altho I can't stand this kids antics. ... he can back it all up when the ball snaps.  No team in the country wants to play them and Bama def don't wanna play them again. 

Yeah he made the 2 int mistakes, but his defensive line lost that game

he had 560+ yards and 5 tds

dear lord


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 14, 2013)

Jim Thompson said:


> Altho I can't stand this kids antics. ... he can back it all up when the ball snaps.  No team in the country wants to play them and Bama def don't wanna play them again.
> 
> Yeah he made the 2 int mistakes, but his defensive line lost that game
> 
> ...



I don't think anybody doubted his abilities, it's just his personality makes him easy to dislike.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 14, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I don't think anybody doubted his abilities, it's just his personality makes him easy to dislike.



I agree with that altho people are all over the Web saying Johnny who and Johnny want so bad etc....dude is sumn else.  I just wish he would get his head knocked off for the taunting lol


----------



## Jake Allen (Sep 14, 2013)

Wow, even catching pieces of things when i have service. Congrats Bama.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2013)

Jim Thompson said:


> I agree with that altho people are all over the Web saying Johnny who and Johnny want so bad etc....dude is sumn else.  I just wish he would get his head knocked off for the taunting lol


It will happen one day.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 14, 2013)

Otis said:


> I'm giving the nod to AJ as the better QB today. He is running a team and keeping his cool.



Are you on drugs?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 14, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It will happen one day.



NFL will help with it


----------



## golffreak (Sep 14, 2013)

Roll Tide!!! Wheehhh..

That's why college football is the best sport on the planet.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 14, 2013)

golffreak said:


> Roll Tide!!! Wheehhh..
> 
> That's why college football is the best sport on the planet.



HA disagree...but this was a fun game though


----------



## nickel back (Sep 14, 2013)

Jim Thompson said:


> I agree with that altho people are all over the Web saying Johnny who and Johnny want so bad etc....dude is sumn else.  I just wish he would get his head knocked off for the taunting lol



he acted better than TJ today.....


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 14, 2013)

nickel back said:


> he acted better than TJ today.....



lol yep


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 14, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Bamas D is suspect and so is A&M's



LOL. At least we haven't lost.......yet.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 14, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> LOL. At least we haven't lost.......yet.



 Losing sucks!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 14, 2013)

That was a great game!


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 14, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Bamas D is suspect and so is A&M's



TAMU puts 60+ on UGA...


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 14, 2013)

nickel back said:


> he acted better than TJ today.....



I'd sit Yeldon, BAMA has too many good backs to let Yeldon get away with junk like the taunting and the fumble (he's done it twice in the redzone vs TAMU, once last season)


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 14, 2013)

Gotta give Manziel his props, he's crazy good,...hubris cost him this game.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 14, 2013)

BAMA was very sloppy, 11 penalties...they have avg. 3 per game since Saban has been there..some seemed bogus,...especially the targeting and the horse collar.
Glad to get out with the win, thought the D would do better.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 14, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> TAMU puts 60+ on UGA...



Well the only thing we know for sure is they put 42 on Bama.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 14, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> TAMU puts 60+ on UGA...





just because they put 42 on BAMA's D does not mean they would put 60 on UGA.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 14, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> TAMU puts 60+ on UGA...



Your D sucks..... TOO!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Well the only thing we know for sure is they put 42 on Bama.



Thats a very good post Charlie and what makes it so good is you used REAL facts instead of letting your feelings do the typing. Well done!


----------



## nickel back (Sep 14, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> BAMA was very sloppy, 11 penalties...they have avg. 3 per game since Saban has been there..some seemed bogus,...especially the targeting and the horse collar.
> Glad to get out with the win, thought the D would do better.



at least BAMA's O showed up this game.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 14, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> TAMU puts 60+ on UGA...



So, are you saying that's who we'll meet for the SEC championship this year? Must be, because we don't play TAMU during the regular season. 

By the way, I'm sure they'd put points up on anybody!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 14, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> BAMA was very sloppy, 11 penalties...they have avg. 3 per game since Saban has been there..some seemed bogus,...especially the targeting and the horse collar.
> Glad to get out with the win, thought the D would do better.



I'll give you the bogus call but not on the horse collar. Is it disipline with penalties or just lack of focus? UGA and their penalties seem to be disipline problems not sure what Bama's could be. Not like Saban to have this type of things going on on his teams. I'm sure there has to be process to fix it though.


----------



## Boom (Sep 14, 2013)

Say what you want to about Johnny Football, the kid is a ballah. When the rubber meets the road he gets it done. Heck of a game. 

Boom


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 14, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> BAMA was very sloppy, 11 penalties...they have avg. 3 per game since Saban has been there..some seemed bogus,...especially the targeting and the horse collar.
> Glad to get out with the win, thought the D would do better.


Same here. We got a lot of problems on D. They were having a field day with Fulton and that WR of theirs had a huge height advantage over our DB's. That targetting penalty had me screaming at the TV. However, the horsecollar penalty was legit.


nickel back said:


> just because they put 42 on BAMA's D does not mean they would put 60 on UGA.


I agree. I have more question marks now than i did before the game. Just glad to escape with a win after an almost epic fail.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 14, 2013)

I gotta tell yall that you are looking at this wrong.  This was not a problem with Bama.  This was the offensive beast of tam that made this close..specifically the QB of that beast.

I would be real happy if I was bama and know that no one else they play will be able to do what happened today


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 14, 2013)

nickel back said:


> at least BAMA's O showed up this game.



yep,..but some your dawg brethren feel that TAMU may not score as much on the UGA D...if they ever played...


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 14, 2013)

Jim Thompson said:


> I gotta tell yall that you are looking at this wrong.  This was not a problem with Bama.  This was the offensive beast of tam that made this close..specifically the QB of that beast.
> 
> I would be real happy if I was bama and know that no one else they play will be able to do what happened today



exactly right


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 14, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> I'll give you the bogus call but not on the horse collar. Is it disipline with penalties or just lack of focus? UGA and their penalties seem to be disipline problems not sure what Bama's could be. Not like Saban to have this type of things going on on his teams. I'm sure there has to be process to fix it though.



should have been off-setting,...Manziel had a hold of the facemask


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 14, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> yep,..but some your dawg brethren feel that TAMU may not score as much on the UGA D...if they ever played...



Which ones?


----------



## nickel back (Sep 14, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Same here. We got a lot of problems on D. They were having a field day with Fulton and that WR of theirs had a huge height advantage over our DB's. That targetting penalty had me screaming at the TV. However, the horsecollar penalty was legit.
> 
> I agree. I have more question marks now than i did before the game. Just glad to escape with a win after an almost epic fail.



not going to lie, I thought this game was a lock win at the end of the 2nd but  when BAMA got sloppy on the D side of the ball, I had to sit up for a min. Thought I was going to see one of the biggest comes back in A&M history.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 14, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> I'll give you the bogus call but not on the horse collar. Is it disipline with penalties or just lack of focus? UGA and their penalties seem to be disipline problems not sure what Bama's could be. Not like Saban to have this type of things going on on his teams. I'm sure there has to be process to fix it though.



no excuse for the penalties...none, but rest assured they will be addressed unlike with Richt who thinks they're "no big deal"


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 14, 2013)

Silver Britches said:


> So, are you saying that's who we'll meet for the SEC championship this year? Must be, because we don't play TAMU during the regular season.
> 
> By the way, I'm sure they'd put points up on anybody!



You gotta give JM his props,...dude is unreal.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 14, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Same here. We got a lot of problems on D. They were having a field day with Fulton and that WR of theirs had a huge height advantage over our DB's. That targetting penalty had me screaming at the TV. However, the horsecollar penalty was legit.
> 
> I agree. I have more question marks now than i did before the game. Just glad to escape with a win after an almost epic fail.



Evans is a mismatch for every DB, the guy is like Julio in terms of  size and athleticism.
That last TD he had he went against a first year DB who should have not let him get behind...rookie error.
I'm surprised Evans does not get much National recognition.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 14, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> no excuse for the penalties...none, but rest assured they will be addressed unlike with Richt who thinks they're "no big deal"



Thats what I was thinking to I know Saban will make them pay for those. I wouldnt want to be them come next practice. I'm still curious as to how it got to this point in the first place. It has to be something I feel like that type of stuff doesnt just happen.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 14, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Which ones?



amazing that YOU picked up on that ...


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 14, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> BAMA was very sloppy, 11 penalties...they have avg. 3 per game since Saban has been there..some seemed bogus,...especially the targeting and the horse collar.
> Glad to get out with the win, thought the D would do better.



Yep. But them zebras were out to get the tide.....and affect the line.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 14, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> amazing that YOU picked up on that ...



I have had a bunch of Copenhagen tonight......


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 14, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Thats what I was thinking to I know Saban will make them pay for those. I wouldnt want to be them come next practice. I'm still curious as to how it got to this point in the first place. It has to be something I feel like that type of stuff doesnt just happen.



BAMA was tight, SABAN looked tight in the pregame interview, BAMA was tight in the TAMU last year too, and could not over come it.


----------



## golffreak (Sep 14, 2013)

Didn't care for the taunting by Yeldon at all. Low class move and more than deserving of the penalty. Wasn't too bright to do it 3 feet in front if ref either.

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 14, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> I have had a bunch of Copenhagen tonight......



Skoal,...and I discovered gremlins had stolen 1/2 my bourbon...


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 14, 2013)

nickel back said:


> just because they put 42 on BAMA's D does not mean they would put 60 on UGA.



Yeah it does.  y'all suck on d. Lsu gonna spank that hinny.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 14, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> BAMA was tight, SABAN looked tight in the pregame interview, BAMA was tight in the TAMU last year too, and could not over come it.



Makes sense.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 14, 2013)

golffreak said:


> Didn't care for the taunting by Yeldon at all. Low class move and more than deserving of the penalty. Wasn't too bright to do it 3 feet in front if ref either.
> 
> Roll Tide!!!



agree100%, I'd sit him.
BAMA has too many quality backs in reserve for that non-sense.


----------



## golffreak (Sep 14, 2013)

Not like a Saban coached team to have that many penalties either. That will be corrected, I'm sure.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 14, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Yeah it does.  y'all suck on d. Lsu gonna spank that hinny.



It will be just like yall's game with A&M. It will be high scoring nail biter that I hope we win. I know our D wont have any answer for thos big backs LSU has but I dont think the will have a answer for our O either.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 14, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> Skoal,...and I discovered gremlins had stolen 1/2 my bourbon...



 I kind of like off weeks I cant lose.......


----------



## nickel back (Sep 14, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Yeah it does.  y'all suck on d. Lsu gonna spank that hinny.



you act as if BAMA's D is all that

you best be glad the O played well tonight, even though I think A&M's D made it looked better than what it is


----------



## 308fan (Sep 14, 2013)

Those were some tough sec defenses!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2013)

golffreak said:


> Not like a Saban coached team to have that many penalties either. That will be corrected, I'm sure.


Hopefully at the NCAA refs level. About three of the penalties were just plain stupid.


----------



## bsanders (Sep 14, 2013)

yall really think the "money fingers", by yeldon, was that big of a deal???? i don't. it was fitting for the game against johnny boy but not excessive.


----------



## golffreak (Sep 14, 2013)

bsanders said:


> yall really think the "money fingers", by yeldon, was that big of a deal???? i don't. it was fitting for the game against johnny boy but not excessive.



It was the throat slash after the money fingers that I didn't like.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2013)

bsanders said:


> yall really think the "money fingers", by yeldon, was that big of a deal???? i don't. it was fitting for the game against johnny boy but not excessive.


That was uncalled for misbehavior by Yeldon, and I promise he won't do it again. He should have been called on that one.


----------



## Self! (Sep 14, 2013)

What difference does it make?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2013)

Otis said:


> What difference does it make?


I wanted to see more of Kenyan Drake and definitely wanted to see Derrick Henry get some play time.


----------



## 308fan (Sep 15, 2013)

if they can hang 42 on a saban defense that was as prepared as they couldve been, they can hang 50 on proabbly anyone else


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 15, 2013)

It was a good game, good to have another powerhouse in the S E C!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 15, 2013)

Marlin_444 said:


> It was a good game, good to have another powerhouse in the S E C!



They are good but they will be middle of the pack or lower when Johnny leaves after this year. He is the game changer. He ranks up there with Tebow, Cam and look at those teams since those two left. A&M will be no power house in the SEC any time soon.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 15, 2013)

toolmkr20 said:


> Game is already over, Bama just doesn't realize it yet.



No No:No No:No No:



The game ain't over until it's over


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 15, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wrong team bonehead.



he doesn't know a whole lot about sports.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 15, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> I'll give you the bogus call but not on the horse collar.



I have to agree, the targeting was just bull, plain and simple.  The horse collar was for real.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 15, 2013)

308fan said:


> if they can hang 42 on a saban defense that was as prepared as they couldve been, they can hang 50 on proabbly anyone else




Maybe.  But as of right now it appears to say as much about Alabama as it does about the Aggies.  Over the season Bama will probably get better but it doesn't look like they are on the same level they were on the last few years.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 15, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> I have to agree, the targeting was just bull, plain and simple.  The horse collar was for real.




Gary Danielson was nearly in tears pleading y'all's case.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 15, 2013)

South GA Dawg said:


> Gary Danielson was nearly in tears pleading y'all's case.



It's not the first time it's happened this season, yahoo used the incident yesterday to display just how flawed the rule is.  I tend to believe the refs have been instructed to call the penalty even when in doubt.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 15, 2013)

South GA Dawg said:


> Maybe.  But as of right now it appears to say as much about Alabama as it does about the Aggies.  Over the season Bama will probably get better but it doesn't look like they are on the same level they were on the last few years.




BAMA's D is actually quicker this season than last year,...you've got to give JM props, he put 6 passes downfield on the money in tight coverage, NFL type passes.

If you don't think he can do it to your bulldawgs, then you are simply wishfully barking.


----------



## gacowboy (Sep 15, 2013)

Bama OL is really good ! Really strong opening holes and protecting too.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 15, 2013)

South GA Dawg said:


> Gary Danielson was nearly in tears pleading y'all's case.



Good for him, the rule is ridiculous...


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 15, 2013)

gacowboy said:


> Bama OL is really good ! Really strong opening holes and protecting too.



But they had too many penalties.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 15, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> BAMA's D is actually quicker this season than last year,...you've got to give JM props, he put 6 passes downfield on the money in tight coverage, NFL type passes.
> 
> If you don't think he can do it to your bulldawgs, then you are simply wishfully barking.



He never said that he just made a statement about your D that had a year to prepare and a off week. They might score a 100 on our D but we may never know. Yalls D sucked in that game, missed tackles and your secondary.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 15, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> BAMA's D is actually quicker this season than last year,...you've got to give JM props, he put 6 passes downfield on the money in tight coverage, NFL type passes.
> 
> If you don't think he can do it to your bulldawgs, then you are simply wishfully barking.




I knew you guys would freak.  Where did I say Johnny Cash wasn't going to put up big numbers against us?  I didn't.  I didn't even imply it and wasn't making that case.  Alabama is good.  I'm just saying that right now they don't look like they have looked and I'm not just talking about the game yesterday.

You know way more about your team than me so ill defer to you on them being faster etc.  that doesn't mean much though.  Over the season they'll get better but it doesn't look like they are as good as,last year. 

How can you guys have the level of success y'all have had and still be so thin skinned?  You always think so embody trying to not show you the respect you think y'all are due.  Jeez Louise.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 15, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> It's not the first time it's happened this season, yahoo used the incident yesterday to display just how flawed the rule is.  I tend to believe the refs have been instructed to call the penalty even when in doubt.




Right.  I think it's a stupid rule.  It's going to have to be worked on anyway.  But Danilson and Verne's crush on Bama is just funny.  I really thought he was going to cry.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 15, 2013)

What was the total amount of yards the Bama D gave up in this game?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 15, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> What was the total amount of yards the Bama D gave up in this game?



750,000. 


628 total, 464 yards passing.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 15, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> 750,000.



Dont take this the wrong way but UGA's D gives up #'s like that pretty frequently the last few years and when they do we are told how bad of a D we have. I'm not taking anything away from Bama or Johnny but when you give up the type of yards that Bama did thats not good D.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 15, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Dont take this the wrong way but UGA's D gives up #'s like that pretty frequently the last few years and when they do we are told how bad of a D we have. I'm not taking anything away from Bama or Johnny but when you give up the type of yards that Bama did thats not good D.



We're still undefeated.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 15, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Dont take this the wrong way but UGA's D gives up #'s like that pretty frequently the last few years and when they do we are told how bad of a D we have. I'm not taking anything away from Bama or Johnny but when you give up the type of yards that Bama did thats not good D.



We used 4 different DB's to try to cover that beast Evans. Belue was the only one that could hang with him but he got injured. Fulton was a disaster from the start, and Cyrus and Vinnie both got abused by the Manziel/Evans duo. That guy alone had 279 receiving yards.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 15, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> We used 4 different DB's to try to cover that beast Evans. Belue was the only one that could hang with him but he got injured. Fulton was a disaster from the start, and Cyrus and Vinnie both got abused by the Manziel/Evans duo. That guy alone had 279 receiving yards.



I'm glad we don't have to face him or Manziel again this year. I just hope none of the injuries we had were severe.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 15, 2013)

South GA Dawg said:


> I knew you guys would freak.  Where did I say Johnny Cash wasn't going to put up big numbers against us?  I didn't.  I didn't even imply it and wasn't making that case.  Alabama is good.  I'm just saying that right now they don't look like they have looked and I'm not just talking about the game yesterday.
> 
> You know way more about your team than me so ill defer to you on them being faster etc.  that doesn't mean much though.  Over the season they'll get better but it doesn't look like they are as good as,last year.
> 
> How can you guys have the level of success y'all have had and still be so thin skinned?  You always think so embody trying to not show you the respect you think y'all are due.  Jeez Louise.



Too much time on this forum...


But seriously, I was disappointed in just how tight we played in the first QTR, and later we still could not get the right guys on or off the field,...way too many mental errors as I said earlier the stupid penalties, motion, false starts especially from our "best tackle".
No getting around the fact that BAMA played sloppy,...but they won. (AJ and Sunseri are to thank for that)

But still I say, lil johnny is for real, earlier in the week I posted that I thought he'd get off a run or two, but that he'd really hurt us with his arm...and he did.

we can fault the DB's as much as we want, but lil johnny made several indefensible passes, and Evans should be considered one of the top 3 receivers in the Country.


----------



## 00Beau (Sep 15, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> We're still undefeated.



Yep, that says it ALL!!   Roll Tide


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 15, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> We're still undefeated.



You will be at the end of the regular season to. Then we'll see. Your D sucks!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 15, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> You will be at the end of the regular season to. Then we'll see. Your D sucks!



Our first game was against what some called  the best defensive front we'll face all year. Our second game was against what was called the best offense we'll face all year.
I got a feeling a lot of defenses will have terrible stats after facing off against TAMU this year.


----------



## golffreak (Sep 15, 2013)

Yep, the TAMU offense will make good defenses look terrible all year.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 15, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Our first game was against what some called  the best defensive front we'll face all year. Our second game was against what was called the best offense we'll face all year.
> I got a feeling a lot of defenses will have terrible stats after facing off against TAMU this year.



Well our DC does not care about defensive stats.  He's even said so.  All he cares about is creating turnovers.  But right now we aren't creating many.

No doubt a and M has a good offense but I think defenses in are down as a whole in the SEC this year.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 15, 2013)

South GA Dawg said:


> Well our DC does not care about defensive stats.  He's even said so.  All he cares about is creating turnovers.  But right now we aren't creating many.
> 
> No doubt a and M has a good offense but I think defenses in are down as a whole in the SEC this year.


I can agree with that.


----------



## Jason280 (Sep 15, 2013)

As good as A&M played yesterday, Alabama gave them a lot of opportunities.  There were a number of missed tackles, blown defensive assignments, and I'm not sure I completely agree with Saban's insistence on trying to throwing the ball against the worst run defense in the SEC.  I'm not taking anything away from Manziel or Evans, but there is no way the #1 team in the country gives up 600+ yards on offense and 279 yards receiving to one player without making huge mistakes defensively. 

It amazes me that a Saban coached team looked that gassed, especially considering this is only their 2nd game of the year, has had no major injuries, and had the entire off-season to prepare for this game.  I think this game exposed a lot of deficiencies in the 'Bama defense, especially in the secondary.  

I still don't think this settles who the best team in the West is at this point.  Both teams have a lot of work to do defensively, although I believe the Tide is still the better defensive team (and will continue to improve).  Who knows, this game may have been a complete fluke for 'Bama defensively, but they have certainly been exposed to an extent.  You can bet teams will be challenging their cover guys down the field, though.


----------



## Laneybird (Sep 15, 2013)

Personally, I think coach will get it WORKED out.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 15, 2013)

Jason280 said:


> As good as A&M played yesterday, Alabama gave them a lot of opportunities.  There were a number of missed tackles, blown defensive assignments, and I'm not sure I completely agree with Saban's insistence on trying to throwing the ball against the worst run defense in the SEC.  I'm not taking anything away from Manziel or Evans, but there is no way the #1 team in the country gives up 600+ yards on offense and 279 yards receiving to one player without making huge mistakes defensively.
> 
> It amazes me that a Saban coached team looked that gassed, especially considering this is only their 2nd game of the year, has had no major injuries, and had the entire off-season to prepare for this game.  I think this game exposed a lot of deficiencies in the 'Bama defense, especially in the secondary.
> 
> I still don't think this settles who the best team in the West is at this point.  Both teams have a lot of work to do defensively, although I believe the Tide is still the better defensive team (and will continue to improve).  Who knows, this game may have been a complete fluke for 'Bama defensively, but they have certainly been exposed to an extent.  You can bet teams will be challenging their cover guys down the field, though.



Well said


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 15, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> I'm glad we don't have to face him or Manziel again this year. I just hope none of the injuries we had were severe.



It would suck to have to do that again in a lsu type scenario. I really hope Oregon loses and ohio state wins out. The acc..... Well they can just go.........there.


----------

